# Bon vent t'apreti!



## Mei

Hola,

Suposo que tots coneixeu l'expresió "Bon vent i barca nova" però m'he adonat que jo dic molt "Bon vent t'apreti" i no sé a on més es fa servir. Les dues volen dir "no et vull veure més" però en sabeu d'altres?

Gràcies

Salut!

Mei


----------



## belén

Aquí a Mallorca "barco de rejilla", encara que sería "vaixell de rejilla?" (no se com es diu "rejilla") però és el que deim quan no volem veure més a determinada persona.


----------



## betulina

M'encanta aquesta expressió de "bon vent i barca nova!", és tan irònica!! 

"Bon vent t'apreti" no l'havia sentit mai, Mei! I "barco de rejilla" tampoc, Belén! D'expressions com aquestes jo sempre he sentit (seguint amb el bon vent) "bon vent se t'endugui!", que és molt clara i directa.  Encara que el que jo faig servir més és, simplement, "bon vent!" (quan sóc suau, clar...).


----------



## ildure

El 'ves a pastar fang' hi entraria :? si hi entrés, hi ha la de 'ves a parir mones' (encara que té una altra versió més reprobable)...


----------



## Mei

A mi m'agrada molt com sona "Bon vent t'apreti" he he. "ves a pastar fang" té la mateixa idea (deixa'm estar) pero no és el mateix... és clar que... si comencem amb els "ves a ...", he he n'hi ha moltes, eh! 

Belén: Barco de rejilla??? Li dius a algú o... em pots posar un exemple? 

Betulina: "bon vent se t'endugui!" Sí, és això, "... se't endugui i et perdis!"  

Salut joves!

Mei


----------



## belén

Doncs ja us podeu imaginar que el "factor illa" pesa molt.. Si no tens molt d'apreci per una persona, l'envies a cullir un "barco de rejilla" i així t'asegures de que acabi al fons de la mar


----------



## Mei

Bon vent t'apreti ve a dir el mateix que "Aire, que vol dir vent!", és a dir, "Passa!", "Fora!", "Fuig!". 

Mei


----------



## ernest_

A mi la que m'agrada és "escampar la boira", trobo que és molt poètic. En castellà és "esparcir la niebla", no?


----------



## RIU

ernest_ said:


> A mi la que m'agrada és "escampar la boira", trobo que és molt poètic. En castellà és "esparcir la niebla", no?


 
Be, segons la trinca li passava a un senyor petit i eixerit de Santa Coloma que vol anar a Madrid, decidit...

Jo acostumo a enviar _a cagar a la via. _Cert que no es tant poètic, pero trobo que te un què.


----------



## llenyador

A Vic diem "bon vent t'apreti" i també "vés a escampar la boira". També es deia -quan els embotits es feian a mà- "vés a embotir vent".


----------



## Dixie!

Pel Delta i rodalies es diu "bon vent te pegue pel cul (i tramuntana per les cames)"


----------



## Mei

RIU said:


> Jo acostumo a enviar _*a cagar a la via*. _Cert que no es tant poètic, pero trobo que te un què.


 
 Aquesta m'ha fet molta gràcia... la recuperarem.... 



> A Vic diem "bon vent t'apreti" i també "vés a escampar la boira". També es deia -quan els embotits es feian a mà- "*vés a embotir vent*".





> Pel Delta i rodalies es diu "*bon vent te pegue pel cul (i tramuntana per les cames)*"


Boníssimes!!!   

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo sempre he estat de "bon vent i barca nova" (i més si avies un "nòvio" mariner...) i també bastant d'engegar la gent a "parir mones" o a "pastar fang". 

Penso que també hi ha la versió de "parir panteres", oi? Potser sóc una mica ignorant; però, per què ho diem? Per què mones o panteres?


----------



## brau

De totes aquestes, la única que em sona i faig servir és la de "pastar fang".


----------

